# Sick, horrible pet store. Picture update!



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I went in to my local pet store to pick up a few supplies and there were four rescue girls for sale - they were in a separate cage near the front and had some notes on their history posted.

I asked the manager if I could see the babies and he opened up the cage for me and as they ran up to greet me my heart sank as I saw the condition of these poor girls.

There was one black blazed and high white sided dumbo girl, who was the only healthy one. She was hyper and skinny and nipped me when I tried to pet her. There was another bareback fawn that was wheezing and gasping and all puffed up and appeared to have an abcess on her face. There was a variegated or dalmation fawn that had odd eyes and was slow and lethargic, didn't get to see her close up because she wouldn't move and I didn't want to reach in and get bit. 

But what concerned me was the sign said there was four of them... so I peeked in the tunnel and saw the fourth girl.

She was a fawn from what I could tell, variegated or spotted like the other one. Her left eye was puffy, swollen shut and crusty, and she had a huge mammary tumor on her front that was ulcerating and preventing her from moving. She was underweight and weak.

The manager could see my horror when I was looking at her and told me he was taking her to be euthanized tomorrow. I was saddened and really wished I had never asked to look at them. If I had the money I would have taken them all and given them proper vet care and fostered them until I could find them a new home but I'm broke after all of Miles' treatments.

How sad. I apologized to them and said that I hope they find a home that will treat them how they deserve. 

*EDIT MARCH 2*

I went back to check on the girls today, and they're still there. The one with the tumor died after my last visit, and one is still very sick. The odd eyed girl was lethargic and weary to come near me, but the blazed one was very monkeyish and came right over when I approached the cage. I took some photos with my phone, but I had to be pretty careful so I didn't get many. I realized they are not fawn. I think they are all grey. Note the pine bedding.









The blazed dumbo









Grey capped girl. Very puffy, lethargic, unresponsive, abscess was scabby.









Odd eyed variegated/dalmatian. Seemed active but weary.









Odd eyed again (couldn't get a good picture of her red eye)

I offered to take them home for free, but they insisted they could get money for them.


----------



## Rattikus (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Saw the most sad thing today. *

I cant even walk into pet stores anymore for this very reason.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Saw the most sad thing today. *

I think neglecting them from vet care that they need is definitely not legal and they could get in trouble for it, but I'm unsure about how to do it? If someone told me or there was an article about it somewhere that I could use I would be down for reporting them to the Humane Society or the SPCA or something...

I am in the Castlegar area Ema, the store is Total Pet, which is actually owned and operated by people from the Kelowna/Okanagan area. There is one in Kelowna and a couple other areas like Vernon, Penticton and Prince George.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Saw the most sad thing today. *

Poor babies! At the pet store I rescued Nibbler from there were quiet a few sick rats. They just don't care about the health of the rats and mice because they're mostly being sold for feeders. I hope they find good homes and the girl who was really sick can be at peace. :'(


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Saw the most sad thing today. *

thats awful!! I hope something can be done.


----------



## rach913 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Saw the most sad thing today. *

_I don't really understand...Here in WI, I have NEVER encountered bad pet care in a pet store. Even the place that breeds for feeders have turned out having some pretty decent pets! I mean, tumors, yes, but never neglect in emergency care like that. Where are you all from? Why can't anywhere do something about it? Is there a petition that could be created that could prevent this very thing, or is ASPCA the only chance that they got? And what about the places that don't exactly have ASPCA nearby enough to help? Sorry for all of the questions, but this is improper animal care to me.

You see, we have one adoption center around here, and they don't have the rights, apparently, to take poorly-cared-for pets from owners...I REALLY think there should be an animal cop in every fairly popular city, in every state around here, but I also don't think that politicians will care about a made petition like this. I mean, yes, it'll give out more jobs (which is DEFINATELY needed here in WI for sure, not sure in other states...), but they probably would say that they have other things to worry about than proper animal care, like TAXING MUSIC?!? I'd say, stop trying to give yourselves yearly raises just for BEING a politician and make an actual and rightful DIFFERENCE for once -_- I'm not dissing the united states, I'm speaking on behalf of many animals out there, who don't deserve the care they receive, however. You see it on the Animal Planet all the time. Starving dogs with bones clearly visible, injuries that could have saved a limb due to neglected vet care (most claiming that they "can't afford it..."), puppy mills, you name it, you've seen it. Makes me wanna cry._


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Saw the most sad thing today. *

I live in BC Canada - there's lots of animal right groups in my area and I could raise a huge fuss, I'm sure, if I wanted to and knew how to do it right.

I don't know if these girls were in this shape when they received them as a pet store as they were advertised as "rescues" which I think means someone brought them and dumped them in the pet store and ran. Probably just another person who thought rats were disposable.

There are two SPCAs in my area, each about a 30 minute drive away. There is not one in my particular town though.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Saw the most sad thing today. *

rach, I too live in WI and Ive seen bad places. Petco no matter where you are is not good. Many small not chain stores house breeder rats in the back so you dont even see them. I really hope something gets done about this.


----------



## vegantaurean (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Saw the most sad thing today. *

I tried to avoid the pet stores as much as I can because I cannot stand to see animals in small cages and feeding them wrong diets. 

There is one store in my local. They do not sell pets but they sell PLENTY of healthy diets, toys, and else for pets. I love that store. I'll continue to shop there because they don't bred mice, rats, or other animals. That's good thing!


----------



## rach913 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Saw the most sad thing today. *

_


AMJ087 said:



rach, I too live in WI and Ive seen bad places. Petco no matter where you are is not good. Many small not chain stores house breeder rats in the back so you dont even see them. I really hope something gets done about this.

Click to expand...

Oh, ok We're from Manitowoc. The Petco there APPEARS to take good care of them, but like you said, there could be more hidden in the back. I definitely believe it, though :'(_


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Saw the most sad thing today. *

Oh gosh... I just remembered that I have seen those girls in there before... Like a month ago!

The pet store is totally responsible for their health conditions. They're just trying to make a profit off them. 

I don't know what to do.


----------



## rach913 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Saw the most sad thing today. *

_  That's just plain disgusting! :'(_


----------



## Rattikus (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Saw the most sad thing today. *

Pet stores are sick, for the most part. From the fish to the dogs, no one gets proper care.
@ the petland here there was a dog with _really_ bloody pee and no one even did anything about it.
There is one store here that only sells animals from the SPCA and a ton of good supplies, the animals I see there always have proper bedding, food, and housing, etc. I like it there.


----------



## vegantaurean (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Saw the most sad thing today. *



jaguar said:


> Oh gosh... I just remembered that I have seen those girls in there before... Like a month ago!
> 
> The pet store is totally responsible for their health conditions. They're just trying to make a profit off them.
> 
> I don't know what to do.


I think Canada have some kind of law that allow to force the pet stores to get rid of their businesses for good IF they don't provide good quality care for any pets.. 

You'll have to talk to someone about it if you willing to waste your time on it. 

A lot of people don't show their effort to go through the process to force the pet stores to close their businesses for good. 

You'll still have chance as long you have evidence.. That means you'll have to take picture of the bad environment that animals are living in.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Saw the most sad thing today. *

I went back today specifically to check on these girls... They're still there, but the one with the tumor has died since. I took some photos to show you guys. They're on the first post.


----------



## digitalangel (Apr 16, 2009)

An SPCA report goes as followed, you call them up, the SPCA takes your name and number (only if you want) and what type of report you are filing, abuse, neglect, etc etc. They ask you for the address and what you saw, etc etc. They then submit it into the system and an animal constable goes out to the address unannounced to talk to the owner and find out whats happening. If they can't find anything illegal then they will talk to the owners and try to educate them, if they find something bad they can get a warrant and take the animals, if the animals are in immediate danger I believe they can take them on the spot and get the paperwork done after. You can call again in two weeks time from the original report and they are obligated to go back out to the location and check again. Usually its one constable for an entire area so if you have two spcas near you, you would only have to call one of them. Even rats fall under the SPCA's mandate and I have heard of them taking rats before when their care was poor.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah... the remaining three seem to be doing okay so I don't think the SPCA can do anything. I will remember that for next time though. Thanks


----------



## MitchPal (Mar 2, 2010)

That kind of crap would not fly at petsmart. Any pet that is sick goes right into ISO then a vet visit is scheduled, or an emergency vet visit is done if necessary. Petsmart will do all it can to make the pet 100% better and if not they are adopted out for free if there is anything wrong with that can be fixed. We even have a 14 day contract that if anything the pet gets sick you can bring back the pet and we will get them well again.


----------



## vivianelizabeth (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: Saw the most sad thing today. *



Jaguar said:


> I think neglecting them from vet care that they need is definitely not legal and they could get in trouble for it, but I'm unsure about how to do it? If someone told me or there was an article about it somewhere that I could use I would be down for reporting them to the Humane Society or the SPCA or something...
> 
> I am in the Castlegar area Ema, the store is Total Pet, which is actually owned and operated by people from the Kelowna/Okanagan area. There is one in Kelowna and a couple other areas like Vernon, Penticton and Prince George.


Those animals sound like they're in terrible conditions/pain. 


You're in BC?
http://www.spca.bc.ca/cruelty/report-incident-animal-in-distress.html

GET. 'ER. DONE.

I hate to see digusting people like that get away with treating animals with cruelty.


----------



## digitalangel (Apr 16, 2009)

ema-leigh said:


> I called the Kelowna branch SPCA over a simular situation and they told me they can only investigate reports on SPCA rats.


I volunteer at an SPCA and have spoken with constables before, they will investigate any case of abuse, neglect, negligence etc etc etc. They would not go after your case ema because there was no clear case of the animals being in danger


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> I called the Kelowna branch SPCA over a simular situation and they told me they can only investigate reports on SPCA rats.
> 
> Im sorry MitchPal but I would have to disagree, my PetsMart in Kelowna is pretty bad. They do use carefresh, plus the rats dont appear sick (although they are TINY!), and they ask their breeders for only male which I do give them credit for. But they never check the sex of the rats themselves (or if they do, not very well), I could put you in contact with at least four people who've got pregnant female rats from there. They keep them in tiny tanks, with what I consider terrible ventilation. Nothing in the cage except food bowl, water bottle and plastic hut. No bedding, no toys. Also a lady working there who claimed to be a rat expert told me they live to be around 5-6 and they are weaned at 3 weeks. When I read the stores pet info sheet, it also claimed that rats live to be 5-6 years old. And when I say the rats are tiny, I would compare them to some 2 week old babies that I have had. The store says they do QT for a week, and she told me the current babies were 3.5 weeks old... so that would mean they got them when they were 2.5 weeks... or she was lying about the QT. ???


I hate our Petsmart. The rats (and I'm sure all the other animals) are so unsocialized it's horrible. I could barely pick up any. I was actually left alone with their aquarium in my lap while the lady went and helped a customer. What if I had been someone else and stole them?! I remember her saying they were males and not all of their testes had dropped. So not true, there had to be about 4 females in there with them.  Makes me mad that these are the condition these animals have to suffer through.


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

That is just terrible! I wish I lived closer to you and I would happily come to that pet store and buy them and take them right to the vet! So sad. I hope they do find a good home though. Please keep us updated.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

This was from a couple months ago, but its their standard of raising rats, one litter after the other. I couldn't imagine what the temperment of the hamsters would be like.


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

i could only imagine....


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

The worst part is, these girls are still at that store as far as I know. I went in about 3 weeks ago to get a wheel and they were still there, in a smaller cage :-[


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh no way  If I was closer I would rescue them!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I would take them if I had room. But I just don't. :-[


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

gosh i wished i lived closer and they would all have a home!


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

I wish I was closer. I'm a hopeless rat liberator, and would certainly rescue these poor things.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Have you tried telling the shop owners that they are sick?


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Tell them no one's going to buy a sick rat, so they should just surrender them to you to give to the spca


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah cant leave those poor girls in there suffering like that


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

How much are they trying to sell them for?


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

Reminds me of another pet-store...they had feeders for some huge pythons (I don't mind snakes, but I would't enjoy feeding it rats) all in one cage, and some of them were dead and the others were eating the dead body..that was so gross (and there was a horrible smell too) so I left and never got back there again...the specific store imports a variery of animals, 90% of which are sick. I've seen people coming back there after a few days to complain about the sick dog they bought that is now dying at the vet's, and more other things...


----------



## mollyzog (Apr 19, 2010)

OMG! That's horrible 
All those poor innocent animals. I just want to save them all!


----------



## ArmyWife3409 (Apr 4, 2010)

Aw the poor little things... Honestly, it is so stupid that we can't do more to help in situations like this... >.<;;


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I hate pet stores for this reason. 

And I can vouch against Petco as well, I went in there looking at rats, and when I reached into the TEENY, over-crowded, non-ventilated, pine-bedded cage, the "girls" bolted away, one showing testes. I reached into the boys cage and almost was bitten. The woman there said, if you want rats, go elsewhere, and that even though she worked there she bought her rats somewhere else.


----------

